# Stocking up on Oak



## flatbroke (Feb 29, 2020)

Have a few trees that needed cutting up. Fell across fences and or taken down  by wind.  As you may notice by the pic, I had you all in mind as I was working.  
	

		
			
		

		
	







this tree had more brush then wood 





second tree brushed out pretty fast





will finish bucking it tomorrow then mend the deer fence.   Then on to tree #3 which is considerably bigger then both out together.  Shouldn’t run out of bbq wood for a while. Was glad to have one of my sons along to drag brush as it was a workout. Even with the bobcat handy.


----------



## mike243 (Feb 29, 2020)

Looks like maple bark from here, what kind of oak?  don't see what area you are from . looks like a few-6 month drying time due to all the leaves on lol


----------



## DanMcG (Feb 29, 2020)

Nice work, Looks like a nice day too!


----------



## kmmamm (Feb 29, 2020)

Where in the heck are you located?  It is February and I don’t think there is a single blade of green grass within a hundred miles of here...much less oak trees with green leaves!


----------



## flatbroke (Feb 29, 2020)

mike243 said:


> Looks like maple bark from here, what kind of oak?  don't see what area you are from . looks like a few-6 month drying time due to all the leaves on lol





kmmamm said:


> Where in the heck are you located?  It is February and I don’t think there is a single blade of green grass within a hundred miles of here...much less oak trees with green leaves!


Definitely Oak, in Central Coast CA.  lots of different variety of oak trees here.


----------



## mike243 (Feb 29, 2020)

Good deal, didn't think it was anywhere around here I have seen east slope side lol


----------



## smokin peachey (Feb 29, 2020)

Are you allowed to cut wood in CA?


----------



## flatbroke (Feb 29, 2020)

smokin peachey said:


> Are you allowed to cut wood in CA?


so far, trying to outlaw burning it though


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 29, 2020)

I'd say you deserved a barley pop or two after that, too much like work. RAY


----------



## HalfSmoked (Mar 1, 2020)

Nice lot of smoking wood there or that open pit of your friends. For sure some great cooks ahead.

Warren


----------



## dave schiller (Mar 1, 2020)

Nice looking wood.  Pretty sure that's California Live Oak (Quercus agrifolia).  It appears almost exactly like the live oaks that grow in the southeast US.  I used to cut those for firewood but at that size, you need a big, powerful splitter.   The grain gets twisted in the larger sections of the tree.  Also, live oak has about the highest BTU content of any commonly available wood, so you probably have a lifetime supply.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 1, 2020)

Looks like too much work to me.
You need bigger logs for some Bears though!!!
Take a Break, now!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## flatbroke (Mar 1, 2020)

dave schiller said:


> Nice looking wood.  Pretty sure that's California Live Oak (Quercus agrifolia).  It appears almost exactly like the live oaks that grow in the southeast US.  I used to cut those for firewood but at that size, you need a big, powerful splitter.   The grain gets twisted in the larger sections of the tree.  Also, live oak has about the highest BTU content of any commonly available wood, so you probably have a lifetime supply.


you very well may be right.  we have lots of different variety here.  I sure cant tell the difference.


----------



## flatbroke (Mar 1, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Looks like too much work to me.
> You need bigger logs for some Bears though!!!
> Take a Break, now!!
> Like.
> ...


Fixing on heading back out in a few minutes. hoping my brother doesn't flake today, or decide to shoot pigs instead of cutting wood.


----------



## smokin peachey (Mar 1, 2020)

flatbroke said:


> Fixing on heading back out in a few minutes. hoping my brother doesn't flake today, or decide to shoot pigs instead of cutting wood.


Good idea. Shot a pig and cook it on a brush pile. What times the party?


----------



## mneeley490 (Mar 1, 2020)

I once cut up some oak staves from an old wine barrel into smaller pieces for my smoker. Hard wood; it was all my table saw could do to get through it. That must play havoc with even a good chain saw?


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 1, 2020)

flatbroke said:


> Fixing on heading back out in a few minutes. hoping my brother doesn't flake today, or decide to shoot pigs instead of cutting wood.




I figured by the looks of that land there might be some hogs around. We hunted a ranch in the hills outside of Coalinga for 15 years, killed some bucks and a ton of wild hogs, it was right on the Fresno / San Benito County line. It's Sunday, go whack a hog, the wood will still be there to cut. RAY


----------



## kit s (Mar 1, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> I figured by the looks of that land there might be some hogs around. We hunted a ranch in the hills outside of Coalinga for 15 years, killed some bucks and a ton of wild hogs, it was right on the Fresno / San Benito County line. It's Sunday, go whack a hog, the wood will still be there to cut. RAY


Hunted that area too. Yep a lot of hogs.


----------



## kit s (Mar 1, 2020)

smokin peachey said:


> Are you allowed to cut wood in CA?


Haha...so far but like everything else and peachy probably agrees they are trying to outlaw a lot of thing but also make legal things that are outlawed....this state is in regression i think


----------



## uncle eddie (Mar 2, 2020)

Here is the politically incorrect way to determine if it is a red or white oak.  I am sure there is a better way to remember this, but it is the way I learned and it works.  No offense intended.

Think Cowboys & Indians:
(white) cowboys shoot blunt round-nose bullets - White oaks have rounded lobe-end leaves.
(red) Indians shoot pointy tipped arrows - Red oaks have pointy-tipped leaves.


----------



## 73saint (Mar 2, 2020)

That's some beautiful land for sure.  If I lived closer, and you needed it, I would be out there helping in a heartbeat.


----------



## johnh12 (Mar 2, 2020)

"Think Cowboys & Indians:
(white) cowboys shoot blunt round-nose bullets - White oaks have rounded lobe-end leaves.
(red) Indians shoot pointy tipped arrows - Red oaks have pointy-tipped leaves."

Great way to remember the difference.


----------



## flatbroke (Mar 2, 2020)

73saint said:


> That's some beautiful land for sure.  If I lived closer, and you needed it, I would be out there helping in a heartbeat.


Thank, it sure would be appreciated.


----------



## kit s (Mar 2, 2020)

Hey if you need a log spliter and live close enough....just saying.


----------



## flatbroke (Mar 2, 2020)

kit s said:


> Hey if you need a log spliter and live close enough....just saying.


Appreciate it.


----------



## kit s (Mar 3, 2020)

live in northern san benito


----------



## Dirty Nails (Mar 3, 2020)

I like the first photo - I have not seen rolling hills like that in at least a decade. San Antonio, south Florida, northwest Florida, and southeast Virginia are FLAT.


----------



## flatbroke (Mar 3, 2020)

kit s said:


> live in northern san benito


Aromas area?


----------



## kit s (Mar 3, 2020)

flatbroke said:


> Aromas area?


No Hollister area


----------



## nicefly (Mar 9, 2020)

I like to cut down and split my own wood too and that is impressive!

3rd tree is bigger than the other 2 combine lmao!

Good luck, nice post.


----------

